# Is the JLC Master Control Date with Sectional Dial a flop?



## RED FIVE

I'm interested in getting the new JLC Master Control Date with sector dial. Even though it was released a few months ago, it looks like it's possible to get the watch brand new at a 23% discount. The JLC boutique was willing to knock off 10% the retail price when I went in to try on the watch. There doesn't appear to be a steep discount for the other two watches in the Master Control triolgy. Is this a sign that the new JLC Master Control Date is a flop? This will not affect my decision to buy the watch, but might affect when I decide to purchase. If I choose to buy the watch, I might wait a little bit longer to pull the trigger to see if the price drops further.


----------



## Gunnar_917

JLC often have large discounts on them as a brand. That being said, the amount of discounting on a watch can be indicative of how the watch sells (although I did get 20% off a Speedy pro from an AD). 

I dont really know whether it is a flop per se but, anecdotally speaking from what I’ve seen on here, I don’t think it’s a very popular watch. I personally don’t like it.


----------



## elchicomalo

Sector dials are not for everybody, personally i dont like them but i dont hate them either. Its an acquired taste maybe. Should you decide to buy one i believe they will be discontinued and therefore may become a rarity in the future. A jlc is still a jlc!


----------



## mfunnell

Perhaps this watch is a flop, which might be why I was able to get a good deal on it. Here's mine - it arrived today (apologies for the quick'n'dirty wrist shot):









This watch is no disappointment to me *at all*. I bought it "forever". I'd seen it at an AD, and knew I very much liked it. I just didn't much like the price (though I was still thinking...). Then a good deal came along and I leapt on it. If the watch is a flop with others and that gave me a good price, well, that's been to my advantage :-d The price won't bother me again because I've no plans to sell. Ever. I like it that much. If that makes me weird, I can live with it.

...Mike


----------



## RED FIVE

mfunnell said:


> This watch is no disappointment to me *at all*. I bought it "forever". I'd seen it at an AD, and knew I very much liked it. I just didn't much like the price (though I was still thinking...). Then a good deal came along and I leapt on it. If the watch is a flop with others and that gave me a good price, well, that's been to my advantage :-d The price won't bother me again because I've no plans to sell. Ever. I like it that much. If that makes me weird, I can live with it.
> 
> ...Mike


Mfunnell, If you don't mind me asking, how much of a discount did you get on the watch?


----------



## mfunnell

RED FIVE said:


> Mfunnell, If you don't mind me asking, how much of a discount did you get on the watch?


I bought 2nd hand (the warranty card says the original sale was October) at around 30% off AD pricing. They wanted a quick sale so I moved quickly!

...Mike


----------



## Jim44

mfunnell said:


> Perhaps this watch is a flop, which might be why I was able to get a good deal on it. Here's mine - it arrived today (apologies for the quick'n'dirty wrist shot):
> 
> View attachment 12776449
> 
> 
> This watch is no disappointment to me *at all*. I bought it "forever". I'd seen it at an AD, and knew I very much liked it. I just didn't much like the price (though I was still thinking...). Then a good deal came along and I leapt on it. If the watch is a flop with others and that gave me a good price, well, that's been to my advantage :-d The price won't bother me again because I've no plans to sell. Ever. I like it that much. If that makes me weird, I can live with it.
> 
> ...Mike


I personally really like that watch, and would be proud to own it. It has a lot of character. Which is probably why some people will love it and some people won't. To each his own-

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mfunnell

If there are divided opinions about this watch (and I've no real basis for estimating that) I'd guess that part of that might come from judging it from photos rather than viewing it in person. For me, a great deal of the charm of the sector dial is the way it changes with the quality and angle of light. That's rather hard to capture in photographs (at least that's so with my rather casual efforts), but can be readily seen when while I'm wearing it. I like it a lot. Here's an attempt to illustrate this, from a couple of different angles:
















..but I really need to do better if I want to capture it's changing looks properly (if that's possible).

I really would recommend that anyone who is at all interested in the sector dial watch should see it in person, rather than rely on photographs. (Most especially mine :-() I do know that I decided I genuinely liked it only after viewing at an AD.

...Mike


----------



## dr3ws

I agree with you, when I saw the picture early last year, I thought it was okay. When I tried it on in person, I just love it. I don't normally like dial without applied indices but this one won me over.


----------



## Porsche993

I visited the JLC boutique in Paris over Christmas. Saw the complete range of sector watches and master control pieces. I was specifically looking at the Geophysic TS (which I now own) and Master Calendar with meteorite dial but spent some time with the sectors. Personally I thought they looked rather two-dimensional and as a result a little lacking in person. The color palette of matt white, brushed sector and blue elements lifted the design somewhat but not enough. 

To my eye applied indices make a huge difference. The biggest surprise for me was the MC chronograph. I think this will be my next acquisition. It had great wrist presence, perfect sizing for my 6.5" wrist and nice button actuation thanks to the column wheel design. I'm not a fan of sunburst dials but the one on the chronograph is barely perceptible unlike the regular MC triple date. Just unfortunate not to have the display back and a movement thats not finished to JLC's highest standard.


----------



## mfunnell

Porsche993 said:


> [...]The color palette of matt white, brushed sector and blue elements lifted the design somewhat but not enough.
> 
> To my eye applied indices make a huge difference[...]


I generally like applied indices well enough, but their absence isn't a deal breaker for me. I guess I did think the palette and overall design was lift enough for me, though it seems it didn't work for you. That's fair enough: if we all liked exactly the same things we'd all own the same watches, which would be pretty dull.

Perhaps it's lack of imagination on my part, but I can't see how this particular sector-style design would work with applied indices or even just applied numerals. But if this design style doesn't suit you, or the play of light on the dial, which I like, just doesn't do it for you, then you should move on (which, of course, is what you did).

I'm guessing the MC chronograph you like is the "regular" one, not the sector design. If you do decide to go with it I hope it works really well for you.

...Mike


----------



## nupicasso

I, personally, love this watch. I love the dial. I love the blue hands that change color in light. 

I will own one in the near future... Especially if discounted. Lol

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mfunnell

nupicasso said:


> I, personally, love this watch. I love the dial. I love the blue hands that change color in light.
> 
> I will own one in the near future... Especially if discounted. Lol


All the best with your search. As you can probably tell from this thread, I'm very happy with mine. While I may still be in the honeymoon phase with this piece, I've found that so far it has exceeded my already high expectations.

...Mike


----------



## nupicasso

mfunnell said:


> All the best with your search. As you can probably tell from this thread, I'm very happy with mine. While I may still be in the honeymoon phase with this piece, I've found that so far it has exceeded my already high expectations.
> 
> ...Mike


Congrats. Glad you're enjoying it.

Jaeger LeCoultre, as I dive deeper into them as a whole, are becoming one of my favorite (if not THE favorite) watch company.

The fact that they offer timepieces at this price (with this amount of hand finishing and assembly) while others are rapidly elevating prices for watches with half the artistry is commendable.

Wear it in good health.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Z3ke

The sector dial is a vintage look and combined with the subtle blue, and white opaline center for a two tone look, You have to either love it or hate it. A flop for discount? Well many JLCs take a hit preowned but I dont think it makes the watch any less exciting; just advantageous for someone wanting a high quality piece for their collection and for keeps.

When it first came out I kept passing by the boutiques and wempe in manhattan ny and I loved seeing and trying that watch. Didnt like it retail at the time, so waited for the right deal. Ill admit i got distracted by an exp 1 and even an omega railmaster, iwcs, even a nomos (to name a few). But after trying on different watches over the course of months I kept going back to the sector. Finally got the right deal BNIB end of last year.

Yes its a printed dial and no applied indices but I love it. beautiful, vintage-inspired, balanced, versatile.


----------



## UofRSpider

I'm not a fan either. The lack of lume and the printed indices are 2 of the main reasons. The color and the size are separate gripes.

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilson007

I think it's a great watch and totally respect people who chose it, but I just can't get over how they came 1mm away from (IMO) getting the date right, but didn't. The PP 5296 has the date jjjjjjjuuuuust outside the inner circle, but the JLC juts the date right in there. Not even tangentially. Just straight up shoves it into that perfect circle. This watch is not for me, haha.


----------



## Just.marking.time

wilson007 said:


> I think it's a great watch and totally respect people who chose it, but I just can't get over how they came 1mm away from (IMO) getting the date right, but didn't. The PP 5296 has the date jjjjjjjuuuuust outside the inner circle, but the JLC juts the date right in there. Not even tangentially. Just straight up shoves it into that perfect circle. This watch is not for me, haha.


Totally agree in that it is a beautiful watch but that date window! For me if that was pushed off the the side, the hands were filled in and the numerals were applied this would be perfect (and a lot more expensive!).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flame2000

Just.marking.time said:


> Totally agree in that it is a beautiful watch but that date window! For me if that was pushed off the the side, the hands were filled in and the numerals were applied this would be perfect (and a lot more expensive!).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or JLC could just release a no-date version of this watch!


----------



## Blue Note

Big fan of JLC and own two Reversos but this doesn’t light my fire. Feels flat or two dimensional as someone said, muted colors with minimal contrast, printed dial, date window cutting into circle, uninspiring lugs. There’s a JLC for almost everyone. If you love it live long and prosper.


----------



## alphascan_tv

I have similar views. Personally I'm not too fond of silver dials. Especially since they change color at angles. But if it strikes your fancy, go for it!


Blue Note said:


> Big fan of JLC and own two Reversos but this doesn't light my fire. Feels flat or two dimensional as someone said, muted colors with minimal contrast, printed dial, date window cutting into circle, uninspiring lugs. There's a JLC for almost everyone. If you love it live long and prosper.


----------



## Three_Quarter_Plate

It looks like the watch has flopped in retail. I think it looks nice though. Regular MC better though


----------



## dwdwdworld

Haven't seen it in person so not sure if I'll like it or not but the first time I saw it online it reminded me of the Patek 5296.


Sent from my Nokia N95 with GPS using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedalus73

not really my taste, one of the few JLC I wouldn't buy.


----------



## ricksey

Z3ke said:


> When it first came out I kept passing by the boutiques and wempe in manhattan ny and I loved seeing and trying that watch. Didnt like it retail at the time, so waited for the right deal. Ill admit i got distracted by an exp 1 and even an omega railmaster, iwcs, even a nomos (to name a few). But after trying on different watches over the course of months I kept going back to the sector. Finally got the right deal BNIB end of last year.


If you don't mind asking, how much did you pay at the end?
The first post of this thread says you can get 23% off from an AD and 10% off from a JLC boutique.
I am just curious how much people pay for this watch.

I am seriously thinking about getting this watch. But I am not sure how much I should pay for it.


----------



## Porsche993

I would say the sector dial watches look 1000% better in real life than in photos or video. Dial texture and the colors, especially on the hands just don't reproduce well on a screen.


----------



## Unsubscriber

Dedalus73 said:


> not really my taste, one of the few JLC I wouldn't buy.


In agreement. It's been reviewed well but I much prefer the simplicity of the traditional master control dials.


----------



## trustmeiamanengineer

I got mine at the boutique, where they threw in an extra strap, a Jaeger Lecoultre Pen (made by caran d'ache), a small box of maison do chocolat (it says 500 value, but w.e.) and I did not pay the sales tax. Granted, mine was an impulsive buy (I was supposed to wait until next year, when I turn 30, for my first luxury watch, which was going to be a Portuguese or a Speedy Pro), although I guess I did some hw regarding this watch, I chose to pull a trigger, because my wife allowed me to get it (she was prego at that time, and you know how it is when the baby is born). The sales guy also pushed it, saying that this was the last of the sector dials they had in the inventory, and how JLC "limited the production". Having read that darn Hodinkee article about the sector dial being "limited", I guess I became a sucker :-(. When I went to the same boutique to check out the Polaris, I found that there was another sector dial MC date on display, which basically confirmed to me that sector dial being limited is a bullcrap.

Regardless, I am happy with the watch itself, and I find this watch a keeper, and a well rounded daily. JLCs are great watches, but since they do not retain value well, I would not consider this watch to be a "flipper". So far, I rock it with an aftermarket canvas strap, aftermarket leather straps, even nato straps, and I am for now enjoying it as the everyday watch. If I knew better, however, I think I would have forgo'ed all those throw ins and adamantly try to push the sales to give me the 10% off, if not more, like you did.

One more word of caution: Service for this watch from Richemont will cost you $900. I learned the hard way.

Picture when unboxed.









Pictures with aftermarket straps (20mm khaki canvas strap and a 20mm nylon nato)


----------



## Unsubscriber

rpbertjaehoonlee said:


> I got mine at the boutique, where they threw in an extra strap, a Jaeger Lecoultre Pen (made by caran d'ache), a small box of maison do chocolat (it says 500 value, but w.e.) and I did not pay the sales tax. Granted, mine was an impulsive buy (I was supposed to wait until next year, when I turn 30, for my first luxury watch, which was going to be a Portuguese or a Speedy Pro), although I guess I did some hw regarding this watch, I chose to pull a trigger, because my wife allowed me to get it (she was prego at that time, and you know how it is when the baby is born). The sales guy also pushed it, saying that this was the last of the sector dials they had in the inventory, and how JLC "limited the production". Having read that darn Hodinkee article about the sector dial being "limited", I guess I became a sucker :-(. When I went to the same boutique to check out the Polaris, I found that there was another sector dial MC date on display, which basically confirmed to me that sector dial being limited is a bullcrap.
> 
> Regardless, I am happy with the watch itself, and I find this watch a keeper, and a well rounded daily. JLCs are great watches, but since they do not retain value well, I would not consider this watch to be a "flipper". So far, I rock it with an aftermarket canvas strap, aftermarket leather straps, even nato straps, and I am for now enjoying it as the everyday watch. If I knew better, however, I think I would have forgo'ed all those throw ins and adamantly try to push the sales to give me the 10% off, if not more, like you did.
> 
> One more word of caution: Service for this watch from Richemont will cost you $900. I learned the hard way.
> 
> Picture when unboxed.
> 
> View attachment 13087455
> 
> 
> Pictures with aftermarket straps (20mm khaki canvas strap and a 20mm nylon nato)
> View attachment 13087511
> View attachment 13087513


What service did it require that wasn't covered under the warranty?


----------



## trustmeiamanengineer

Unsubscriber said:


> What service did it require that wasn't covered under the warranty?


I accidentally splashed some water on this watch, while doing dishes at work (obviously crown was closed and I wiped the water off immediately.), and a day later, from the dial (not movement though), I saw some internal fogging. I thought the watch would have been covered under warranty and dropped it by the boutique near my work, but the service later claimed that water damage was due to water going in the crown, and even movement got damaged, so they charged 900( 869 or something) for basically an overhaul. I posted this story else where (it was not a pretty one), but anyways, this is how i found out =(


----------



## alphascan_tv

Ouch. That is painful. Never realized that JLCs could be that delicate... 
Mine have seen quite some use (handling 2 x boys under 5 yr old)
Guess I should be more careful going forward...
I hope you continue to enjoy your sector dial. On the bright side you now don't need to worry about a service for a good 6-7 years..

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## trustmeiamanengineer

Lol..thanks...what can I say, stuff happens.

I guess that is where the 50 m water resistance is basically usefull, not even enough to handle a scan.

will def. enjoy my sector dial (intention is to hand it down for my newborn baby' s 18th bday). On the meanwhile, searching for a watchmaker who can deal with jlcs at affordable prices. Let's just say that the way I was dealt at richemont did leave a sore taste, as much as jlcs are good watches.



alphascan_tv said:


> Ouch. That is painful. Never realized that JLCs could be that delicate...
> Mine have seen quite some use (handling 2 x boys under 5 yr old)
> Guess I should be more careful going forward...
> I hope you continue to enjoy your sector dial. On the bright side you now don't need to worry about a service for a good 6-7 years..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## alphascan_tv

That's a good idea. My kids already eyeing my reverso duo, they love how it 'changes colors'

I used an independent to service my JLC and could not have been more pleased. 2 year transferable warranty on their work!

Shared my experience here
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...are_fid=13788&share_type=t&share_pid=45022105


rpbertjaehoonlee said:


> Lol..thanks...what can I say, stuff happens.
> 
> I guess that is where the 50 m water resistance is basically usefull, not even enough to handle a scan.
> 
> will def. enjoy my sector dial (intention is to hand it down for my newborn baby' s 18th bday). On the meanwhile, searching for a watchmaker who can deal with jlcs at affordable prices. Let's just say that the way I was dealt at richemont did leave a sore taste, as much as jlcs are good watches.


----------



## Porsche993

rpbertjaehoonlee said:


> On the meanwhile, searching for a watchmaker who can deal with jlcs at affordable prices. Let's just say that the way I was dealt at richemont did leave a sore taste, as much as jlcs are good watches.


Interestingly I called Nesbitts in Seattle who are(were) an official service center for Omega on West Coast. They told me they were servicing JLC's until last month. They said their parts supply contract had expired and that they were trying to renew it but with no guarantee it would happen. She also said that JLC's with complications may not be serviceable outside the official service centers. The Sector Dial Date may be OK if they can renew that all important contract.


----------



## trustmeiamanengineer

Porsche993 said:


> Interestingly I called Nesbitts in Seattle who are(were) an official service center for Omega on West Coast. They told me they were servicing JLC's until last month. They said their parts supply contract had expired and that they were trying to renew it but with no guarantee it would happen. She also said that JLC's with complications may not be serviceable outside the official service centers. The Sector Dial Date may be OK if they can renew that all important contract.


For Sector Dial, I hope so as well. I think the sector dial movement is already slightly different from the comparable Master Control, such as the rotor and mainspring barrel (whatever they basically to increase power reserve from 38 to 43 mins, correct me if i am wrong), so let's just hope that those contracts will allow independent watchmakers to serve us!

Shifting gears, have anyone else played with the straps for their sector dials? For example, I would love to see someone else post pic with a standard gator strap from master control, bespoke cordovan strap, or even Nato strap (so that I do not feel guilty doing so already)

Note: for nato strap, you would need a thinner spring bar, or even a curved 20mm spring bar, as it is a sung fit. the strap will rub off to a case. you have been warned =)


----------



## propforall

rpbertjaehoonlee said:


> For Sector Dial, I hope so as well. I think the sector dial movement is already slightly different from the comparable Master Control, such as the rotor and mainspring barrel (whatever they basically to increase power reserve from 38 to 43 mins, correct me if i am wrong), so let's just hope that those contracts will allow independent watchmakers to serve us!
> 
> Shifting gears, have anyone else played with the straps for their sector dials? For example, I would love to see someone else post pic with a standard gator strap from master control, bespoke cordovan strap, or even Nato strap (so that I do not feel guilty doing so already)
> 
> Note: for nato strap, you would need a thinner spring bar, or even a curved 20mm spring bar, as it is a sung fit. the strap will rub off to a case. you have been warned =)


Would love to see some strap combos too if anyone played with changing around. I'll post some in a few days when I get chance.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## propforall

This is what I have now, b and r strap. Sold to me by the guy I bought my watch from.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## loftycomfort

Hello, new member here, and this is my first post. Here is my story of my sector dial purchase.

I was eyeing the MC date sector dial a few months ago. The sector dial's aesthetics really speaks to me, and I love how the syringe skeletonized blued hands make the dial pop - basically, everything about the watch its detractors loath, I love. Out of the trio, the date was my favorite of the threedue to its simplicity and lower price. The chronograph is also very balanced and beautiful, but the lack of the display case back is a deal breaker for me - I want to see where my money is spent (ie the movement) when I buy a JLC darnit haha.

Somehow, I never gave the Geographic of the trio much thought. I tried it out at the AD. It was neat, but I was quite fixated on the simple date version.

So I've been drooling over the MC date since April 2018, going to the AD multiple times to try it on. Ogling it. Taking wrist shots. Selfies. Telling my wife how it is (she rolls her eyes). I just couldn't pull the trigger because I needed a few more months to free up some capital to buy it. Until then, I kept going to the AD. Trying it on. Selfies. Yes I was that annoying guy.

Then in mid July, said cash flow finally happened and I immediately texted my AD rep about the MC sector dial date.

Sorry, sir. The sector dial date is sold two weeks ago. So is the chronograph. And so is your third choice the new Polaris series. All sold out just a couple of weeks ago. Very single one of them, sorry. The sector dial geographic is still available though.

Suffice to say, I was very disappointed. I've been waiting to buy that for a while and just when I was ready to pull the trigger, it's gone.

At the time, I was also thinking about getting the new Tudor Black Bay GMT. I do some bit of international business travel, and my job requires me to keep track of more than three time zones on a regular basis even when I am at home. However, a Tudor ain't a JLC, and I was starting to cool on that watch because of the spate of date window problems reported by early customers.

Then one night, a light bulb suddenly went "ding!" in my head.

The sector dial geographic, the one watch in the trio that I never give much thought to, is the perfect watch for me. It has the sector dial and syringe hands, it has the JLC pedigree, it has the display case back with the gold rotor, and it displays multiple time zones. The second timezone dial also solves the lack of dial depth problem that plagues the date version.

I texted my rep and ask her to hold the Geo for me. I went to the store, tried it on to have a second look. It does look a bit quirky with the TZ disc and dial, but I LIKE quirky things, and it is SOOO cool and useful. I'd be paying money for a complication that I actually use, unlike a chronograph that I will seldom activate. I pulled the trigger on the Geographic and bought it on the spot. The rep knew she had me by the [email protected] so she didn't budge too much on discount, but that's ok because I wasn't going to lose out on another sector dial again.

Now here I am, wearing my MC Geo and loving it. It is obviously a dressier watch, but its brushed case side allows to be dressed down also. Quite versatile, that Master Geo.

I'd post wrist shots if someone can tell me what the best way to do that is. Thank you.

- - - Updated - - -

Hello, new member here, and this is my first post. Here is my story of my sector dial purchase.

I was eyeing the MC date sector dial a few months ago. The sector dial's aesthetics really speaks to me, and I love how the syringe skeletonized blued hands make the dial pop - basically, everything about the watch its detractors loath, I love. Out of the trio, the date was my favorite of the threedue to its simplicity and lower price. The chronograph is also very balanced and beautiful, but the lack of the display case back is a deal breaker for me - I want to see where my money is spent (ie the movement) when I buy a JLC darnit haha.

Somehow, I never gave the Geographic of the trio much thought. I tried it out at the AD. It was neat, but I was quite fixated on the simple date version.

So I've been drooling over the MC date since April 2018, going to the AD multiple times to try it on. Ogling it. Taking wrist shots. Selfies. Telling my wife how it is (she rolls her eyes). I just couldn't pull the trigger because I needed a few more months to free up some capital to buy it. Until then, I kept going to the AD. Trying it on. Selfies. Yes I was that annoying guy.

Then in mid July, said cash flow finally happened and I immediately texted my AD rep about the MC sector dial date.

Sorry, sir. The sector dial date is sold two weeks ago. So is the chronograph. And so is your third choice the new Polaris series. All sold out just a couple of weeks ago. Very single one of them, sorry. The sector dial geographic is still available though.

Suffice to say, I was very disappointed. I've been waiting to buy that for a while and just when I was ready to pull the trigger, it's gone.

At the time, I was also thinking about getting the new Tudor Black Bay GMT. I do some bit of international business travel, and my job requires me to keep track of more than three time zones on a regular basis even when I am at home. However, a Tudor ain't a JLC, and I was starting to cool on that watch because of the spate of date window problems reported by early customers.

Then one night, a light bulb suddenly went "ding!" in my head.

The sector dial geographic, the one watch in the trio that I never give much thought to, is the perfect watch for me. It has the sector dial and syringe hands, it has the JLC pedigree, it has the display case back with the gold rotor, and it displays multiple time zones. The second timezone dial also solves the lack of dial depth problem that plagues the date version.

I texted my rep and ask her to hold the Geo for me. I went to the store, tried it on to have a second look. It does look a bit quirky with the TZ disc and dial, but I LIKE quirky things, and it is SOOO cool and useful. I'd be paying money for a complication that I actually use, unlike a chronograph that I will seldom activate. I pulled the trigger on the Geographic and bought it on the spot. The rep knew she had me by the [email protected] so she didn't budge too much on discount, but that's ok because I wasn't going to lose out on another sector dial again.

Now here I am, wearing my MC Geo and loving it. It is obviously a dressier watch, but its brushed case side allows to be dressed down also. Quite versatile, that Master Geo.

I'd post wrist shots if someone can tell me what the best way to do that is. Thank you.


----------



## kritameth

Just wanted to pop in and say hello to fellow Sector Dial owners. Who's still enjoying theirs?


----------



## Porsche993

kritameth said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say hello to fellow Sector Dial owners. Who's still enjoying theirs?
> View attachment 15630968


Loving mine. Sold the Geophysic TS and kept the MC Sector Chrono. The JLC attention to detail and overall design is noteworthy.


----------



## cerulean_depths

Love that strap combo. Bulang? I just ordered one.


----------



## kritameth

cerulean_depths said:


> Love that strap combo. Bulang? I just ordered one.


Thank you @cerulean_depths, it's from Hodinkee, Textured Light Grey Calfskin Watch Strap, but I'm not sure who makes it for them. Looking forward to seeing yours!


----------



## cerulean_depths

@kritameth - I dig that one, too, but was referring to @Porsche993 's sector dial strap. I think this is the same strap on the 2020 MCCC.


----------



## Porsche993

cerulean_depths said:


> @kritameth - I dig that one, too, but was referring to @Porsche993 's sector dial strap. I think this is the same strap on the 2020 MCCC.
> 
> View attachment 15644067


Yes, its a Bulang & Sons vintage strap. Just be aware the blue/grey color is painted on and will rub off revealing more of the underlying brown strap.


----------

